# Sprints!



## loops (27 Dec 2011)

Hi!
Well I thought I'd start trying some sprint training, so using lampposts I divided time between sprinting..well running as fast as I can which isn't very fast and walking recovery for same distance I had sprinted. I am not sure if this didn't go well due to lack of experience, strength or speed, but I found that I was incredibly tired by the end of the road!! how many intervals/sprints do people do in a session?? 
Interestingly I managed to hurt my elbow...nothing is ever simple with me


----------



## Fran143 (28 Dec 2011)

I used to jog for a minute and walk for a minute then built up to jogging and sprinting, probably best to introduce sprints gently at first to give you time to get used to them and avoid injury....elbow....too much swinging perhaps?


----------



## PalmerSperry (28 Dec 2011)

loops said:


> Hi!
> Well I thought I'd start trying some sprint training, so using lampposts I divided time between sprinting..well running as fast as I can which isn't very fast and walking recovery for same distance I had sprinted. I am not sure if this didn't go well due to lack of experience, strength or speed, but I found that I was incredibly tired by the end of the road!! how many intervals/sprints do people do in a session??


 
I used to do something similar on a "walking" commute. Though it was definitely jogging I was aiming for rather than sprinting, after I could do the full length of the path in question without breaking sweat I switched to running 2 lampposts and walking 1, and kept repeating that progression until I was running the entire way to work.


----------

